# Just removed spring weeds



## anatase (May 4, 2005)

Hi I'm new to this site! Looks great so far  and exactly what I was looking to join. Ok let me give a timeline and then on to the questions:

6+ years ago - previous owner tossed down caseron and nothing would grow in my 40x30 area (more like 80x80 but I'm working with 40x30 right now)

4&5 years ago I tried to grow various of anything in the 6 garden boxes - nothing but weeds. Tail end of 4 years ago I removed those garden boxes and I'd like to point out how cobbely the original soil was - sheesh!

2&3 years ago I had begun removing soil and replacing with sand and a 3way loom - built a nice 2 tier granite rockwall around the 40x30 area with one man rock (i'm a big guy... these were not 1 man! more like 2 man  ). This 40x30 area is when I planted my tulips and daff's to start.

Last year I removed *tons* of weeds revamped the 40x30 area with a slate rock walkway, some more puny flowers and small shrubs and lots of bark. The bark ended up being 4-6 inches deep.  I also planted many day lilies early winter 2004 - they are growing this year finally yay.

This year I removed yet more weeds literally 3+ feet high over 80% of the garden (due to rain - redmond, wa and indoor projects I just got to this task yesterday) - anyhow where are they coming from? The bark? The 3 way loom? other then the dandylions the rest are different from last year.  Anyhow I removed a large majority last night - reminding me that my upward dimmension sucks - as I mentioned I have puny-sparce flowers for such a large area... 

1. I'd like to avoid chemicals to avoid the previous owners mistake. How do I manage - do I choose a better source of bark? Is there a type of bark that is better? I mean I do need a mulch as the underlying mix of soil remains a dull grey - not so pretty.

2. Any recommendations for flower/bush mix that will give me full year of green and most of the spring/summer/fall with flowering? (redmond, wa is supposed to be zone 7) and I do have a semi permanent watering system to water this area.

So far I can assure you that my daylilies are surviving, my tulips this year were sparse (due to lame winter and maybe a mole...) - no daffs tho!. My wife wants some rhodies - which I'll plant in the next few weeks.

If anyone can provide a list of flowers/bushes that will satisfy #2 above I'll be extremely happy - I personally like the ornamental mix with the green leaves myself - but dunno the names of everything.

Thanks much
Jeff


I think I attached properly - here is last spring just after all the tulips popped - and before the mole destroyed our lawn and apparently ate all the tulips. Like I said I need dimension and longer green/flower time - less weeds.


----------



## anatase (May 4, 2005)

I just found out from a few local companies - I described my situation and they asked me if I got my soil and bark from companyX... and indeed I did - companyX is apparently once of the main problems for many people. I'll once again revamp that area with new bark from companyY or CompanyZ grrrr... and with the commercial weight weed barrier I just bought!

now I just need to worry about a decent collection of plants and a shotgun (just kidding) for that mole.


----------



## Robyn (May 5, 2005)

Where do you live? Knowing the zone you live in will help immensely in making recommendations and kicking around ideas.


----------



## anatase (May 5, 2005)

I must have left it out in revisions 

Redmond, WA is said to be zone 7 - per some websites.


----------



## Robyn (May 6, 2005)

One flower you might want to try is the lovely Vinca. It's an annual, gets about 12-18 inches high and comes in white, shades of pink and red. It's very easy to grow, very tolerant plant. You can toss these in amongst your daylillies to add green and TONS of blooms while your daylillies take hold. Vinca have a long bloom season without deadheading them-they will bloom all summer and into fall.

I find that blending perennials (your daylillies) with annuals gives the most extended blooming periods-and you can vary the type of annuals you plant to change the look! Another choice for you would be pansies for that early spring bloom, followed by your daylillies. Remember-daylillies need to be divided about every 3 years or they will start to decrease their blooming. And they are heavy feeders.

Other options:
Annuals-
petunias (flowers all summer and very easy to grow)
snapdragons (flowers summer and fall)
phlox (annual and perennial types)
marigold (resistant to pests, blooms all summer)


Perennials-
peonies (great early summer blooms)
phlox (summer blooms-there are annual and perennial types)
delphinium (very easy to grow spring/early summer flowering-sporadic flowering all summer)


Overwatering is as bad as underwatering. Don't water small amounts daily either-that encourages shallow root development.

Good luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## anatase (May 9, 2005)

all right  good start for this season - I'll do that and add some rhodies & azaleas too. 

Then I'll need help on our slope! over twice as large and currently only occupied by a ground cover and 8 fruit trees that never bear fruit and look rather sickly. Oh and large quantities of heather line where the slope meets the road


----------



## anatase (May 19, 2005)

Is it too late plant seeds for pansies - most of them at the store suggest 8 weeks before last freeze.

I suppose I can do what my mom used to do - toss a couple bags of seed in the freezer in soil for a day or so - but I can't imagine if I can just plant them directly outside (even though it's rainy weather right now). Can I??


----------

